# C II cubies x C4Y hardware hybrid?



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 4, 2009)

I recently received a bunch of new cubes and I am really enjoying the Type C II. IN MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE It never locks up when adjusted right. the draw backs are that it sounds liek a swarm of bees and isn't great at corner cutting. Has anyone put a Cube for you core and hardware in the CII? I know the original C cube works well with the C4Y core and hardware with backwards springs.

I must say the CII is a great cube at least for a beginer like me. i was able to beat my PB, and best averages with it. beyond that for over 100 solves I was able to get consistently good times.

EDIT: I tried it out and am EXTREMELY pleased with the results scroll down some for more.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2009)

That sounds like a delicious combo.
I'm thinking about buying the CII myself, and most people say positive things about it.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

I have never used a type F cube, but from what I understand it's pretty similar, but you don't have to worry about manufacturing inconsistencies and hopefully it doesn't deteriorate like an F. on top of that it comes pre-assembled. if deal extreme carries it with free shipping it's a no brainer.

I like it a lot, I just am not sure with my brief experience in the world of serious cubing that I would be a good judge of whether of not it works well or not.

I spent a bunch of time adjusting tension and I now have it cutting corners at VERY close to 45 degrees so I'm not sure how necessary it is, but if I could get that awesome snappiness of a C4Y I would be super happy. another thing I woudl love isa sealed C4Y with rounded corners like a CII or F.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 5, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> on top of that it comes pre-assembled.



Why is that good?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > on top of that it comes pre-assembled.
> ...



I will not answer your question, but answer the question "mark why do YOU prefer pre assembled?" 

Because I only need to adjust it. it's preluded so you can jigaloo it without worrying about it fusing. It takes upwards of several minutes to assemble a cube and I rather be solving than assembling.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

^Yeppers.

There's a marginal difference in quality between a preassembled diy, and parts.
Although, personally, i prefer parts, because of a sentimental value. It sure is convienient to have it preassembled.


----------



## panyan (Oct 5, 2009)

where on DX?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry I said it *would* be a no-brainer if it was on DX.


----------



## panyan (Oct 5, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> sorry I said it *would* be a no-brainer if it was on DX.



*sadface*

cant wait to find it on DX/DP/focalprice!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 11, 2009)

so I made some hybrids and I am VERY excited to report the results

I did type CII with C4U core and hardware and a CII cubies with all original hardware and core except ussing C4Y springs. the springs are mounted backwards because it works best on original C and because they don't really fit in the original way into the CII center cubes.

the one ussing the C4U sprigns only is a big improvement, but there were pops which coudl be ironed out with tention adjustments.

the CII cubies with C4U core and hardware is AMAZING! It has everything I loved about the CII but it cuts corners MUCH better 45degrees and actually more. no pops. the C4U hardware seems top be very forgiving. I HIGHLY recommend this combination.

the CII with C4U hardware is my favorite cube I have ever used. I like rounded corners to stop lock ups but I also like a heavier cube. I would be very curious for others who have more experience and experience with more hardware than myself to try this out.


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 11, 2009)

My type CII is on the way and i have C4U cores and and the old screw and spring sets (i am also getting the new ones) and i was wondering exactly what you did. Did you just use the C4U core and the old C4U springs(right side up or upside down?) but use the rest? ( Did you use the CII center pieces?) I average about 18-19 seconds so you could consider me a more experienced cuber, but I'm not sure. I cant wait for the order to come in!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 12, 2009)

my best results are:

CII cubies (including center cubies)
C4U core, screws, and springs.

I just put the springs in backwards -- wide part outside. They only fit that way so it should be obvious.

I attached a quick cell phone pic to make it clear. I hope you enjoy it and look forward to your notes.

my friend sitting next to me also suggested attaching a picture of a cool emoticon to make it seem like I "actually know what I am talking about."


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks cant wait i may make a video after i've done it with my results.


----------



## teller (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had great results with C cubies + c4u core/centers/screws/springs, so I'm keen to try this variation. Unfortunately, I gave my C-II to a student. Next shipment, perhaps.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 2, 2009)

it's now three weeks later and I have a black CII hybrid as well as the original white. I have close to a thousand solves on each cube and this configuration is definitely my favorite of the ten types I have. I encourage others to give it a try particularly if you like type F.


also I wanted to include a interesting observation about the edge pieces. the little tracks seem to pick up excess lube and plastic dust so the cube takes longer to slow down.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 18, 2010)

Just built this hybrid. Its amazing.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 18, 2010)

I really like the C4U springs and core. The springs hold the cube together snugly but they also have a lot (a few mm) of give in them so when you want to force the cube to cut corners etc. it is very responsive.

I made this hybrid and it is pretty good. Much better than my CII which was really slow out of the box and didn't seem to improve.


----------



## Cubeasaurus Rubix (Jan 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> it's now three weeks later and I have a black CII hybrid as well as the original white. I have close to a thousand solves on each cube and this configuration is definitely my favorite of the ten types I have. I encourage others to give it a try particularly if you like type F.
> 
> 
> also I wanted to include a interesting observation about the edge pieces. the little tracks seem to pick up excess lube and plastic dust so the cube takes longer to slow down.



Wow thats a lot of solves....My type f is my favorite then next my C's and Old A's .... i hate my CII maybe i'll try this hybrid though since you like it that much


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Is anyone willing to give/trade/sell C4U springs+Core?


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally received my CII from popbuying today. Pretty good cube out of the box, feels quite similar to the mini-C. The only problem was that it felt too stiff/tight and reducing the tension just made it really poppy.

To loosen it up I swapped to C4U springs, and also used the better quality C4U screws/core. It wasn't possible to use the original washers, so I used the narrow type-A washers for the inner end, and the wider type-A washers for the outer end. Both fit perfectly.

The results are amazing! Very similar to the FII, but feels a little heavier and seems to have slightly harder plastic. Only criticism is the noise, but I guess that's just type-C's for you. For now this is without a doubt my favourite cube, closely followed by my FII


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Finally received my CII from popbuying today. Pretty good cube out of the box, feels quite similar to the mini-C. The only problem was that it felt too stiff/tight and reducing the tension just made it really poppy.
> 
> To loosen it up I swapped to C4U springs, and also used the better quality C4U screws/core. It wasn't possible to use the original washers, so I used the narrow type-A washers for the inner end, and the wider type-A washers for the outer end. Both fit perfectly.
> 
> The results are amazing! Very similar to the FII, but feels a little heavier and seems to have slightly harder plastic. Only criticism is the noise, but I guess that's just type-C's for you. For now this is without a doubt my favourite cube, closely followed by my FII



Sounds just like my C/4U. I absolutely love it, CII would probably be better though.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sounds just like my C/4U. I absolutely love it, CII would probably be better though.



Yup, the CI with C4U springs was my main cube before the FII, but I find the more rounded corners on the CII make this hybrid better than my original CI hybrid. It cuts corners pretty well in both directions and is much less lockey.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Yup, the CI with C4U springs was my main cube before the FII, but I find the more rounded corners on the CII make this hybrid better than my original CI hybrid. It cuts corners pretty well in both directions and is much less lockey.



I like having a C/4U and an FII, because I can never get tired of both of them. I can choose which cube to use depending on how I feel. Also, I don't think I'll ever lube it, at least not for now.


----------

